# Audi A4 on Bentleys - Paint Corrected



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

My mate Lomax changed his car, so I was summoned to sort it out!

Unfortunately the memory card SHAT itself so had to use a data recovery program to get some pics back, obviously not all are there.

Just a quick write up as off to my bed, knackered 

Usual wash process, Foamed, TBM, Dried in the usual manner.

AS Tardis then Clayed with Megs Mild clay, not much contamination, but some overspray in places.

Machined with 3m Compounding pads with 3m Fast Cut Plus or Menzerna 3.02 on Menzerna polishing / compounding pads on the Makita. Refined with Menzerna 106FF on a 3m finishing waffle pad.

Finished with Zymol Concours.

Tyres with Blackfire LLTG, wheels with Poorboys Wheel Sealant. Arches and bay with Megs All Season Dressing.

All good couple of days work. Lomax tickled the car here and there and provided grub. Bacon rolls and soup provided by his Ma as we were at her house.

Before and afters:




































































































Some dull finished pics:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice - great results :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Those wheels look ridiculous! Do they clear the front arches when turning??


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like the garden Gnome likes them. (5th last picture)


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work and car Mark!

People keep pushing me to get these rims on my Ed30... I don't think I'm low enough though.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Finished results are much crisper, good work Mark:thumb: Marmite for the rims though


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work Mark and nice to see you posting a detail again! :thumb:

Has Chris now sold the R32?

Alan W


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats something different there, the Bentley wheels do look lush... i bet thats a proper head turner on the roads and traffic lights....


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking great mark lovely job as ever from you. Hope your doing fine.

Gav


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome, my favourite rims on the audi's. I am actually looking for a set for mine. If you ever decide to part with it( the car) I am genuinely interested. Great work btw :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice car, nice rims too !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great Mark, those wheels really suit the car imo.

Hope your well matey.:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

In the parlance of east side, that car is full of utter win. 

Good stuff!!!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks again for freshening up the car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there fella.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great car, great finish and great rim choice twinned with a great ride height, I like.......:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> Great car, great finish and great rim choice twinned with a great ride height, I like.......:thumb:


Exactly what Simon said! :thumb:

Chris has nailed it, nice correction work Mark.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

will no doubt see this floating around ABZ in the near future


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Great finish. Not too sure on the rims though. They look like massive wheel trims on the audi.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha they are some mental wheels. Are you changing the badges?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love they wheels, sits absolute perfect.

As Han**** would say.. Good Job!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice car
and good correction work

but the wheels are not for me

look like wheel trims

but not my car so hey ho


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Really nice work on the A4. Really not keen on the wheels though...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*audtley*

Nice car, but those wheels make it look like a moon buggy. Only my opinion of course. for me, they just look like giant hubcaps. Some rs4 reps would make it look much better:thumb: however, if the idea is to get a reaction, then job done.


----------



## Barnyh (Sep 8, 2011)

Now that's a de-badged rear end, even the wiper's had the chop! Awesome detail.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

mrbloke said:


> Those wheels look ridiculous! Do they clear the front arches when turning??


It looks like its Air ride mate

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Arfman (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice polishing, awful wheels (sorry).


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

mrbloke said:


> Those wheels look ridiculous! Do they clear the front arches when turning??


Yes they do :lol:



RussZS said:


> Stunning work and car Mark!
> 
> People keep pushing me to get these rims on my Ed30... I don't think I'm low enough though.


I had Bentleys on my MK5 GTI. Made the car feel really slow as they are so heavy. Need adjustable top mounts to get camber at the front to get low.



Alan W said:


> Great work Mark and nice to see you posting a detail again! :thumb:
> 
> Has Chris now sold the R32?
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan, thanks. Hope you are well. My brother in law has bought it, its in good hands 



Gleammachine said:


> Looks great Mark, those wheels really suit the car imo.
> 
> Hope your well matey.:thumb:


Cheers Rob, same to you. Been a while since I've done a car, broke my elbow when out on the downhill bike... Not so clever 



Soul Hudson said:


> Ha they are some mental wheels. Are you changing the badges?


Wheel badges to stay the same, rear hoops to go back on possibly.



President Swirl said:


> Nice car, but those wheels make it look like a moon buggy. Only my opinion of course. for me, they just look like giant hubcaps. Some rs4 reps would make it look much better:thumb: however, if the idea is to get a reaction, then job done.


It's a common sight in the VW Audi scene. We don't do reps haha.



shane_ctr said:


> It looks like its Air ride mate
> 
> Looks great:thumb:


Humped on coilovers. Chris can't drive a car unless its on the deck, crazy fool.


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Brilliant work and love the car! 

Bentlys on Audis just look sooooooooo fine! 

Wish i could afford a set... and a Audi


----------



## maxxsp (Nov 8, 2008)

Love the stance.
Those bentleys really suit the car.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Alpina-d3 said:


> Looks like the garden Gnome likes them. (5th last picture)


^^^ I thought I was just about to win in a game of 'Where's Wally' :tumbleweed:

Brilliant detail :thumb:, I do like the rear debadging and loss of wiper, but not so keen on the wheels, but each to their own.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Great looking car...rims look awesome....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mark, loving the stance and colour


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Car looks mint mate,the rims look awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

awesome result.Love that audi aswell, did he used to have a rather nice mk5 golf?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Mark and stunning barge mate, love it


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks loverly.


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Great Job Mate.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely, not what I was thinking when I saw the title. I was thinking bags and laying frame. This is nice and subtle. Good job! :thumb:


----------



## OldMX (Nov 5, 2007)

Drool Factor 100/100 on that combo of car/wheels


----------



## Beanman (Jan 10, 2013)

Car is bloody nice mate, well done.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice


----------

